# 9A southbend



## msilhunter1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Can someone tell me what the taper on the headstock. The model number is CL644R. I need a dead man for it so I can make a test bar to line it up. Thanks Craig


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 16, 2013)

Not sure if SB had a variety of spindles, but I'm thinking MT3, like my Hercus AR. That's an Australian knockoff of yours.


----------



## serious_lee (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes, MT3 spindle taper and MT2 tailstock taper.


----------



## NEL957 (Nov 16, 2013)

What is a dead man?


----------



## Maxx (Nov 16, 2013)

NEL957 said:


> What is a dead man?



He means a dead center.


----------



## pjf134 (Nov 17, 2013)

South Bend used there own taper close to a MT3. A MT3 could work, but it will not go in the spindle as it should and will stick out a bit. Some tool places make a adapter from a SB MT3 to a true MT2 taper and you can use the MT2 in a tailstock also.
Paul


----------



## SE18 (Nov 22, 2013)

The MT3 to MT2 adapter sells for $15 at tools for cheap.com. I purchased one since I don't have the skills quite yet to make one. And it's correct that if you don't use it, your tool will stick out too far, maybe 1/2 or 3/4" more, I forget. It's an inexpensive good investment to make IMO

- - - Updated - - -

Here's the one:

http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=sb9hssleeve

I'm not a company spokesman, btw. I was looking at their 3C collet closer and decided $140 is just too much so I'll try and make one myself eventually.


----------

